# Typhoon at a tractor show flea market, heres some pics.



## HEMI426 (Jul 2, 2022)

Went to a tractor show and bought this Schwinn Typhoon, whats wrong and right with it. There were other bikes there but nothing special. Happy 4th everyone.


----------



## GTs58 (Jul 2, 2022)

Looks all OG except for the upgraded adult seat. 1980 model?


----------



## 1817cent (Jul 2, 2022)

Looks good to me except too many baskets.  Nice bike.


----------



## Tim s (Jul 2, 2022)

The paint looks to be in good condition and should shine up nicely. Tim


----------



## Xlobsterman (Jul 2, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Went to a tractor show and bought this Schwinn Typhoon, whats wrong and right with it. There were other bikes there but nothing special. Happy 4th everyone.
> 
> View attachment 1655851
> 
> ...




Not much wrong with it, except for the baskets. Looks to be a mid 70's bike. Should clean up great.


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jul 3, 2022)

Happy 4th!  Cool bike you picked up there.  
From your pictures they maybe should call it "Where are the tractors show?"  Or: Everything including the kitchen sink!  I love going to swaps where anything can turn up.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 3, 2022)

There were 100s of tractors, from steam to electric, bluegrass bands, tractor pulls, big turbine eng. they fired up every couple hrs. The flea market is huge, hard to cover it in one day. Plenty of Amish folk with there horses and buggies, massive car show. There's even a small town built inside the grounds with a school, general store, blacksmith shop, gas station, diner, etc. plenty of vintage exhibits. I was there for 3 days. Today we're off to the Independence Eve Explosion Drag races to see AA/GS cars and Bob Motts jet powered Kenworth, gotta get there early for a good spot.


----------



## RustyHornet (Jul 3, 2022)

Cool bike! Id have picked up that little 20” girls Schwinn too. Most likely painted s2 wheels and that front fender can be used for a cycle truck.


----------



## catfish (Jul 3, 2022)

Looks like there might be some goodies there. I've found a lot of great bicycle stuff at farm shows.


----------



## Jimmy V (Jul 3, 2022)

The Typhoon looks good. The blue Fiesta, black middleweight Murray? and the 20" blue girls bike would be of interest too if the prices were good. I've picked up some good bikes at our local tractor show/swap. Always a fun variety of stuff. And it's always fun to see the mix of tractors and vintage machinery too.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 3, 2022)

Just got home from the races, a few pics of some of the 400 cars that were there. We left early to beat the after the fireworks traffic jam. The Mustang funnycar ran a 4.13 in the1/8 mile on 90% nitro, it was popping stinky. Another car ran a 3.78 but I forgot which one. Had a great time!!!


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 3, 2022)

I love going to the old time drags. the first ones at Fremont were just Hot Rods going down the track. as I recall the fastest car ran in the 11's. then the whole thing went nuts to where they build nostalgia cars just to cackle and not run down the track.


----------



## irideiam (Jul 4, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Went to a tractor show and bought this Schwinn Typhoon, what's wrong and right with it. There were other bikes there but nothing special. Happy 4th everyone.
> 
> View attachment 1655851
> 
> Looks like an all original 70s Typhoon in good shape. Remove the dang paint scratchers (racks), clean & repack all the bearings and it will be a great original classic rider.


----------



## Lonestar (Jul 4, 2022)

Wow, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jul 4, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> There were 100s of tractors, from steam to electric, bluegrass bands, tractor pulls, big turbine eng. they fired up every couple hrs. The flea market is huge, hard to cover it in one day. Plenty of Amish folk with there horses and buggies, massive car show. There's even a small town built inside the grounds with a school, general store, blacksmith shop, gas station, diner, etc. plenty of vintage exhibits. I was there for 3 days. Today we're off to the Independence Eve Explosion Drag races to see AA/GS cars and Bob Motts jet powered Kenworth, gotta get there early for a good spot.



Was this Denton, NC?


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 4, 2022)

Yeah, if price was right, would have grabbed the girl pre-1955 20" Schwinn Jr. Ballooner S2 wheels.

Looks like a 70-80's's Typhoon but the seat does not belong as, it should be similar colored S type all the way to the demise around 1983. . Good news on that though is: Schwinn used that black vinyl seat on the Heavy-duty  and 80-82 Cruisers. Meaning, U may have equal trading power for the right saddle.


----------



## phantom (Jul 4, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> There were 100s of tractors, from steam to electric, bluegrass bands, tractor pulls, big turbine eng. they fired up every couple hrs. The flea market is huge, hard to cover it in one day. Plenty of Amish folk with there horses and buggies, massive car show. There's even a small town built inside the grounds with a school, general store, blacksmith shop, gas station, diner, etc. plenty of vintage exhibits. I was there for 3 days. Today we're off to the Independence Eve Explosion Drag races to see AA/GS cars and Bob Motts jet powered Kenworth, gotta get there early for a good spot.



I knew Bob pretty well in the mid 60's. I toured with my cousins A/FX and Funny Car teams " The McKesson Brothers " for a couple years.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 4, 2022)

Shawn, it was the Ashtabula County Antique Engine Club (they call it the big show) in Williamsfield, OH. Every year on the 4th of July. Google it, it's pretty kool. Alot of the locals clean out barns and buildings and bring it to sell. Ya never know what will show up.


----------



## phantom (Jul 4, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> Shawn, it was the Ashtabula County Antique Engine Club (they call it the big show) in Williamsfield, OH. Every year on the 4th of July. Google it, it's pretty kool. Alot of the locals clean out barns and buildings and bring it to sell. Ya never know what will show up.





			NDRL - Nostalgia Drag Racing League
		


Two great events coming up the end of July and August in Ohio.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 5, 2022)

The tractor show Typhoon cleaned up pretty good, removed the baskets, bell and mirror. Never liked all them extras. Is it supposed to have the red S seat?


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 5, 2022)

Kind of depends on the year.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 5, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> The tractor show Typhoon cleaned up pretty good, removed the baskets, bell and mirror. Never liked all them extras. Is it supposed to have the red S seat?
> 
> View attachment 1657567
> 
> ...



That seat you have  would have been on a HD maybe dealer upgrade. I think S seat was still on Typhoon


----------



## Jeff54 (Jul 5, 2022)

From 1962 to 1982 catalogs, all of em had "two tone" S saddle that matched color of bike Link: https://bikehistory.org/bikes/typhoon/
1962:

: 



1982:


----------



## Rivnut (Jul 5, 2022)

As in the preceding picture, the blue '82 has that elongated rear reflector.  As you can see on the bikes in this picture.  Both have the two tone S seat.  The Heavy Duty has painted fenders rather than chrome plated ones.


----------



## ebasnett (Jul 9, 2022)

Whatcha going to do with all those baskets? I’ve got a neighborhood beater I’ve been wanting to throw a basket on.


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 9, 2022)

What size, I bet I have 25 baskets in a van I use for storage. Every time I bought a bike the first thing I did was remove the baskets, bells, horns etc.


----------



## ebasnett (Jul 10, 2022)

I like that front basket you took off that Typhoon. By the way, that is a great looking bike. I’d buy that thing any day.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jul 10, 2022)

HEMI426 said:


> What size, I bet I have 25 baskets in a van I use for storage. Every time I bought a bike the first thing I did was remove the baskets, bells, horns etc.



I always pull off baskets as well. Every once in awhile I put one on a bike only to take it back off because it never looks like I want too.


----------



## mickeyc (Jul 10, 2022)

Hope that jet truck wasn't the one that crashed and killed the driver at a recent air show?


----------



## HEMI426 (Jul 10, 2022)

No, it was Bob Motz.


----------

